# my 7D Mark II died



## ronaldbyram (Jun 19, 2018)

Was out photographing last night adding another 2500 actuation's on my Canon 7D Mark II. when Done I switched the Camera off and later tried to turn on again. It failed to power on. I thought it was the batteries?
Added fresh batteries. Nothing. Removed Lens and Memory cards even the Battery Grip Nothing. No Prior error msgs except for one msg about not able to perform senor cleaning. But I turned off camera then and powered on again no issues.
Anyway I have Shipped the body off to CPS for review. I will note the shutter has close to 200k actuation. 
Anyone have any thoughts? Should I scrap it and get a new one or used one? I was hoping the 7D3 would have been announced. If the choice is to get a used one.. anyone recommend a place? Canon should tell me by Friday the results.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2018)

Canon refurbs have a 1 year warranty, few other used ones can match that. They also tend to have low usage, and you have 14 days to return them if you don't like something. Even then, I'd be reluctant to get a used 7D MK II, too many people have used cameras with issues that they do not recognize as problems and just think that their camera is too hard for them to use.
Its a bad time to have to replace a camera, prices will drop in 3 months. Hopefully, you can get it repaired.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jun 19, 2018)

When I bought this camera it was a canon referb, It seemed to be a good deal at the time. with close to 200k pictures not sure how many prior I think I did pretty well. Hope I didnt kill the shutter. Now that I think about it I seems to recall that the LCD on top seemed a little faint 2 weeks ago. so maybe something else internal.
I shipped it off Monday afternoon and it has arrived at the VA repair center. Now to wait and see what they say. Maybe they will cut me a deal? I got the CPS gold plan. Only Major event I have planned is a Bald Eagle trip in August. I could rent a body if needed or still use the 70D and or 60D.


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 19, 2018)

You have reached the advertised shutter life so that’s a good bet. If something else, then shutter will still fail soon, so keep that in mind when deciding on repair. If you have to have it now, just get another refurb.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jun 20, 2018)

I got the estimate for repair.. The PCB Ass'Y main W/LI BATT needs to be replaced.Estimate is $380.61.

A NEW Referb is 1200 ish if available. I found a used one at B&H for 1k. 

Anyway I will keep the shutter in mind.. But I told them to go ahead and repair.
I know that could go towards a New Body, but my current funds are tight.. so hope it will last until the Mark 3?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 20, 2018)

ronaldbyram said:


> I got the estimate for repair.. The PCB Ass'Y main W/LI BATT needs to be replaced.Estimate is $380.61.
> 
> A NEW Referb is 1200 ish if available. I found a used one at B&H for 1k.
> 
> ...


That's probably the right decision. If a shutter lasts to 200k, the odds are that its not going to fail before hitting a million. The longer a shutter lasts, the lower its odds of failing. That's because most shutter failures happen when a camera is young, after that, there are fewer failures.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jun 26, 2018)

Got the Camera back on monday and all is right with the world. except I have to go back in and apply my changes.
Also have to reapply my back focus settings. 

No reported charge for the shutter assembly


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 26, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ronaldbyram said:
> 
> 
> > I got the estimate for repair.. The PCB Ass'Y main W/LI BATT needs to be replaced.Estimate is $380.61.
> ...


Maybe, maybe not. Look at this

http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-shutter-torture-test/


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 26, 2018)

I’d say cameras are likely to fail early or later.
Once you go beyond a shutter count of 150000 every photo you take is a photo closer to shutter failure.
It’s certainly not less likely.
The longer a shutter lasts the higher the lens likelihood it would fail.


BeenThere said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ronaldbyram said:
> ...


----------

